# Does anyone have the DeWalt DC411?



## llckll (Aug 24, 2009)

I have a couple questions regarding tightening the blade.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

ll,
I have one of those as part of a five piece kit. What do you need to know?
Mike Hawkins


----------



## llckll (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi,

When I put the blade on and try to tighten it, the blade is still very loose and I can free spin the blade even when I think the clamping nut is tightened all the way. I cannot tighten it anymore while pressing the spindle lock. Also, which way should the face of the blade face? 

I got this pic from the internet. Am I missing a clamp on the backside or something?

Thanks.


----------



## llckll (Aug 24, 2009)

Maybe something is in the way of the clamping nut thread preventing it from tightening anymore? Going to try and take a few pics and mess around with it some more.


----------



## llckll (Aug 24, 2009)

This is what I have:





































Can't get any tighter and no matter what I try to do, the blade still spins like it's loose.

Any ideas?


----------



## llckll (Aug 24, 2009)

Maybe the donut hole is too big or it's the wrong blade? But I doubt it because this is the blade that it came with in my 6 piece toolkit as well.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,....You've got the wheel on upside-down,... 
The way it sits in the picture, you should be lookin' at the cutting face, not the label...

Take everything off the spindle, then flip the bottom backer plate over,...
You have the offset of the backer plate,+ the jamnut both facing center,... That's fine for thicker wheels, like 1/4"...
But, when using the .045" wheel, the offsets are hitting each other...


----------



## llckll (Aug 24, 2009)

I tried flipping the blade but I get the same results. Loose blade.


----------



## llckll (Aug 24, 2009)

Bondo said:


> Ayuh,....You've got the wheel on upside-down,...
> The way it sits in the picture, you should be lookin' at the cutting face, not the label...
> 
> Take everything off the spindle, then flip the bottom backer plate over,...
> ...


So are you saying that I should even flip the backing flange too and not just the blade?


----------



## <*(((>< (Mar 6, 2009)

What bondo is saying is that the spindle nut has a 'cone' (for lack of better word) that centers the mounting hole on the disc. The outside lock nut also has a cone that can center the disc as well. Well when you have both cones facing each other, they bottom out on each other. Meaning for this narrow of a disc you need to only have one 'cone' centering the disc and the lock nut 'cone' facing away from the disc so they don't bottom out on each other.

And the paper side of the disc should be facing towards the spindle, not out like you have in the pictures. I think you stated you realize this, but just wanted to make sure.


----------



## llckll (Aug 24, 2009)

Thank you all for the advice. So essentially, all I have to do is flip the spindle nut OR the lock nut so that both cones don't face each other. I'll try that when I get home. Can I flip both for greater grip to the blade? 

On both nuts, it specifically says that this side must not face the wheel so therefore I was just doing what they told me to do.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> So essentially, all I have to do is flip the spindle nut OR the lock nut so that both cones don't face each other.


Ayuh,... Flip over *Only* the backer plate...
If you flip the Jam nut over, you can't use the spanner to remove it, the Holes won't be exposed...


----------



## llckll (Aug 24, 2009)

Gotcha. Thanks for your advice.


----------



## llckll (Aug 24, 2009)

worked like a charm.

Thanks.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

IIlck,
That nut is made to flip to allow for using the thin blades like you have in the pics, and also the thicker blades that are made to grind on metal instead of cutting it. Also you might want to try one of the flap style wheels for grinding. They come in different grits and are great for grinding and leaving a very smooth finish. I use it to sharpen my lawnmower blades. Available at hd and lowes for about 7.00 each.
Mike Hawkins


----------

